# I think I sprained my wrist.... Playing Guitar.



## icos211 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yesterday i was watching the video lesson to Scale The Summit's The Levitated. Yes, I did learn to play it, if only slower... After completing the song, though, and for the rest of the night on into this morning I have had an intense pain when I rotate my wrist, with moderate swelling. After ice and ibuprofen, it is not quite so bad, but it shows all the signs of a sprain. Could this have come from stretching in a way that I'm not used to? I also felt all through out playing the song that, in order to facilitate the stretches, I was holding the guitar neck in an abnormal position. Is there any specific exercises or pre-playing stretches that I can do to prevent this from happening again? Can I use this as an excuse to get a Boden with an endurneck?


----------



## TelegramSam (Jul 3, 2013)

icos211 said:


> Yesterday i was watching the video lesson to Scale The Summit's The Levitated. Yes, I did learn to play it, if only slower... After completing the song, though, and for the rest of the night on into this morning I have had an intense pain when I rotate my wrist, with moderate swelling. After ice and ibuprofen, it is not quite so bad, but it shows all the signs of a sprain. Could this have come from stretching in a way that I'm not used to? I also felt all through out playing the song that, in order to facilitate the stretches, I was holding the guitar neck in an abnormal position. Is there any specific exercises or pre-playing stretches that I can do to prevent this from happening again? Can I use this as an excuse to get a Boden with an endurneck?



Rest your wrist for a little while, and you might want to get some compression on there. Try and limit its mobility until it has healed, else it'll make it worse. Once it has, you'll want to exercise it gently to regain dexterity, and once you feel comfortable, go over what you played again...veeerrryyy slowly.


----------



## CM_X5 (Jul 3, 2013)

This has happened to me, take some Aleve, put ice on it and keep your wrist from moving. Some type of tensor bandage would work as long as it keeps the wrist in a neutral position. If you try to push yourself too soon you could end up like me and be unable to play for a bit over a month.

I should mention when I had to go see a doctor once it got worse he prescribed me Naproxen which is basically Aleve. I was given 500mg doses and a pill of Aleve is 200mg. Whenever I start to feel like I overdid it I'll take 2 pills of Aleve instead of going for a prescription and it has helped avoid lengthy downtime. He explained that I'll probably get it often now that it happened so that sucks but I can still play so that's all I care about.


----------

